# Mating Nuc Movie



## Focus on Bees (Mar 6, 2006)

That was awesome !! I like the double use of equipment.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Check out Dave Cushman's web site. There are such frames there, with plans. The UK beekeepers really go in for gadgets. They seem to have a homemade tool or device for just about everything. 

http://website.lineone.net/~dave.cushman


----------



## Matt Beekman (Dec 15, 2007)

*mating nuc*

I freak'n love the internet! On his website he has plans for "Bi-Fold" frames which are what was in the movie. Thanks for the info. Here is a quote from his website:

"I would use only bifold frames as my mating frames... They are easier to make, stronger and less costly, they are also easier to fit with wax foundation. I would make all my mating nucs to take two of these folded bifold frames at least and three may well be even better."

Printed from Dave Cushman's website Live CD version

Doesn't 2 or 3 folded frames seem unecessary for a mating nuc? The movie only had 1.


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

>Doesn't 2 or 3 folded frames seem unecessary for a mating nuc? The movie only had 1.

I think I would prefer more than just the one frame so I could better evaluate the queen's brood pattern.


----------



## egehan (Jun 7, 2007)

Matt Beekman said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROfms3peTnM
> Also what language is the gentleman in the video speaking?


He's speaking Turkish.

His name is Mr. Mustafa Kabaoğlu and from İstanbul/Turkey

He's a school manager and beekeeper.

http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/2366/img5242vw3.jpg
A enstantane from his apiary...

http://picasaweb.google.com.tr/kardelenbilen/StanbulOrganizasyonu09AralK2007Pazar

Our meeting photos from his apiary.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Matt Beekman said:


> Doesn't 2 or 3 folded frames seem unecessary for a mating nuc? The movie only had 1.


The 4 way mating nuc box I use has 4 mini-combs in each section. That would be 2 folded frames. I wouldn't want more than that, because it takes too long to find the queen.


----------



## mobees (Jul 26, 2004)

*Folding frames*

I wonder if you have to shave the wide combs when they are
in a normal hive for too long, so the bees don't get crushed
folded.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

Looked like a nifty feeder in the cover too!


----------

